# Sticky  No kill shelters by state



## catman

Here's a list of no kill shelters by state.

http://www.saveourstrays.com/no-kill.htm


Thanks to Jeanie for contributing the link :wink:

Edit: 10/01/04 That link is down. We are hoping it is temporary. Hopefully, this link will help:

http://directory.google.com/Top/Society ... ates/?il=1


----------



## Louse76

Nice, thanks for posting! I first heard of no-kill shelters when we had to do a documentary for a film class in college. One group chose to do theirs on the no-kill shelter in kissimme, fl. It was neat to hear about (but the documentary was a little lacking :lol.


----------



## Piddles

I am so happy to see this listing!
Thank you for sharing it


----------



## mismodliz

Is a no-kill shelter one that does not put animals to sleep after a certain period of time? If so, it's a wonderful thing--I've just never heard of it.

My state needs to get on the ball - only one listing for Kansas. :x


----------



## Piddles

Yes! No Kill shelters house the animals indefinately ~ and hopefully each and every one will get a new forever family some day :) 
There is a lot of informationon the Web about operating sanctuaries and no kill shelters!


----------



## Murka

Goodness, both of the No-Kill shelters are in my area. Tennessee needs some over in the middle and west sections. I first heard of them while I was watching Animal Planet.


----------



## cybeeb

This is fantastic.
THANKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## pennyLynn

WOW........ :!: :!: I didn't realize how many NO-KILL shelters there were in Arizona. The sad thing is that most of them are in Phoenix.  We need them here in my area. We have a shelter but they don't keep the animals any longer than two months and then unfortunately we know what happens after that. :x  

Thank You for posting this!!!!  

pennyLynn


----------



## Wayne

I have found that many animal shelters do not euthanize cats, unless there is good reason for it., even though they may say "a kill shelter". :wink: Anyone could offer to be a foster-care home for cats that have been in a shelter for a long time. I live in southeastern Kansas, and our local shelter does not euthanize cats, regardless of how many they may have. I have offered to foster a few cats, but fortunately, they always seem to find a home before that is necessary.


----------



## sentimentalgirl

I just found out that our city shelter in non-kill. I didn't know that. I thought I would post it because it's in Canada and I haven't seen any Canadian list with non-kill shelters.

Here is the link (in Canada):

http://www.animalaid.ca/


----------



## Willow Pendragon

The shelter I voulunteer for is on the list, thank goodness-- we're very proud of our no-kill policy, even though it can get crowded and hard to keep up...


----------



## hyper_dermic

My city's shelter is no-kill... but they are not on the list :/

ive already gotten 2 kitties from our shelter...
its so nice to know that some cities have the heart to NOT kill unwanted animals 

[hyp]


----------



## Motoko

There was a nice article about a no kill shelter in Richmond, BC in the Vancouver Sun today. I think it's great but I dont know if many people are aware of these shelters. Most of us would probably go to the SPCA to adopt. I think it's really wonderful that they had the article in the paper b/c it makes more people aware that there are lots of other non-profit organizations that rescue unwanted animals. I had no idea that there were no kill shelters in the lower mainland until I read about it today. Usually the SPCA branches are quite small and dont have too much variety so when people dont see any particular cat that they like, they tend to resort to pet stores or people who just sell animals to make a profit. So I hope they can get the word out to more people.


----------



## Jeanie

Please list the shelters in your towns! We like to keep current to help others!


----------



## jvan71

House of Mews in Memphis, TN is a no kill shelter

http://www.houseofmews.com/

I couldn't find anything on their website that specificallly said they were no-kill, but one of their policies says: Discourage euthanasia of healthy animals.

I'll see if I can find out for sure that they are definately no-kill, but I'm about 99% sure they are.


----------



## jvan71

Found some proof on the House of Mews site finally!



> Puddy Tat Protectors DBA The House of Mews is a 8 year old non-profit, no-kill cat sanctuary, cat adoption agency and cat lovers gift shop housing over 150 homeless cats (over 40 roam loose in 2800 s.f. store) located at 944 S. Cooper, Memphis, TN



Ok, this is weird....I see "no-kill" when I type this in...but it comes out "no-love"

Anyways...it's a no-kill shelter, not a no-love one! lol


----------



## petit chat

I got one of my kitties from Harmony Havens no kill shelter here in Indiana. He's one of the neatest cats.


----------



## CatAngel

*Wow!*

Woah! I didn't think it was possible for a shelter like that! That's so cool! 








These are unfortunatly, not mine. They were on that shelter page. On the "Utah" link. I was just looking around, and found that picture. So I decided to show it to you.


----------



## Ta3339

Our non-Kill Shelter where i have gotten both Tierney and Teagan is also not on the list....

ARNI- www.arnifoundation.org 
IBS Near Beach ST.
Daytona Beach FL

$30 Pet Adoption fee, and that includes shots and spay/neuter


----------



## DylansMummy

I'm not sure what happens over here in the UK but I know many of the shelters etc over here are either charities or run by cat lovers... Here is a good page to find your nearest one in the UK

http://www.catchat.org/adoption/index.html


----------



## spacemonkey

Please help me, because I am confused. I volunteer at a shelter, and it is not a no-kill, for several reasons.

1) Animals with chronic illness, disabilities, and other life-long problems. We give them as much of a chance as possible, fostering them, trying to promote the adoption of special needs pets, etc. But they are often euthanized because the chances of them being adopted are slim to none.

2) Animals that show any sign of aggression towards people. We understand that dogs may not like cats or other dogs, that's noted and they cannot be adopted to homes with cats or dogs, whatever the case. But dogs that are food aggressive or aggresive towards people are never adopted out. It is too much of a liability, and there are many other dogs that show no aggression at all that are better adoption candidates.

3) Long term residents. The shelter does not have a deadline nor is it in the habit of euthanizing animals after a certain period of time. Many dogs and cats stay for months before being adopted. But being in a shelter for an extended period of time does something to an animal's psyche, and some really start to suffer after a long time in the shelter, even exhibiting unbalanced behavior, like obessive-compulsive symptoms. We try to get them into foster care, but if that is not possibe, they are humanely put to death.

Is there something wrong with the way the shelter handles this? We do not treat the euthanizations lightly, the staffers are often wrecked after they have to do one, but what else can we do?

Another thing: no-kill shelters do have a fatal flaw. They only have so much room. What happens after they fill up? Many close their doors. Animals that might otherwise have been surrendered to the shelter, and cared for, are turned away. In this situation, an owner may do something rash. Like abandon the animal. I am not making this up, I've seen it happen.

I don't intend to be argumentative or defensive, but I hate to see shelters that are not no-kill painted in a bad light. With thousands of animals abandoned every year, it seems to make more sense to focus on, and spend time, money and energy on spay/neuter education, behavioral counseling and management, and training workshops, all things that help to prevent the dumping of unwanted animals, rather than being strongly no-kill. We will even ship dogs up from Tenesee and Ohio, areas that have a much higher overpopulation rate than New England, but we understand that there are not enough homes for all of them. It's horrible, but it's a fact.


----------



## *~Sweet~Kat~*

Wow, I have never thought of it that way before.

1) Usually people go to a pet store instead of an animal shelter to buy their pet, not adopt. The animals with illness, disabilities, and other life-long problem, I would think, should be adopted first because if someone adopts them, then that could very well save their life.

2)The dogs that are agressive cannot help it, but people don't seem to understand that, so yes, they are never adopted.

3) I was thinking about how the animal shelters would get to full after a period of time and might have to put down an animal even if they are a no-kill shelter. Yes, think about if you were in a shelter, in a pen, with other of your kind for such a long time, it does things to you, same with cats and dogs. That could start a problem, which could lead to being put down, or no one wants to adopt the animal because of the problem(s).

I don't know if there is something wrong with the way the shelter handles this, it may be just people because they don't go adopt a pet from a shelter, even if it is aggressive with food or people, or has a disability.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

I couldnt get the site to open with the names of no kill shelters. Is it just my computer tonight or is there a problem?


----------



## Jeanie

There is a problem with that site, unfortunately. We have posted an alternate site, in hopes that it will be helpful. The original site was unique. I hope it returns soon.

If you notice a problem with a sticky, please notify catman or a mod. Thanks!


----------



## Petrafan4life79

*Hmmm*

This is supposed to be a link to no-kill shelters, but our local humane society is on there and they do euthanizations. Maybe the one for MN is all shelters regardless of kill or no-kill..I'm gonna try something and type in 'no-kill shelters in MN'..see what I get.........


----------



## Petrafan4life79

*Just playing*

Well, just playing around on the internet you can find links to no-kill shelters in your state. It's awesome that there are no-kill shelters out there, but it is true. What happens to those animals when that no-kill shelter is full? 

I don't like the idea of euthanizing either. I was going to volunteer at the local humane society and the lady that was giving the orientation was crying as she told us about the euthanizing that they do. You could tell it just broke her heart. But, if you stop adopting animals from a shelter just cause they aren't a no-kill shelter it's that many more that get put down.


----------



## *~Sweet~Kat~*

Well yes it is technically impossible to have a shelter thant _never_ has to put down an animal, or _always_ takes in the animals...

But what is good about non-kill shelters is that they don't put down the animals as soon as regular shelters will.


----------



## Cat~therus

Here's another great list. http://www.felinerescue.net/speuter/resources.htm


----------



## rosalie

Thank-you!!..if a bit belatedly..I have to find out if our closest shelter is no-kill; I thought it was a kill shelter (not on the list) but I saw recently some kitties that have been in the shelter over a year..they aren't cute (I think they are but objectively speaking they are just plain short hair black cats) All I can think of is b/c they have friendly personalities, they are hoping somebody will adopt them? My last year adoptée had been in the shelter 5 mos when I got her, I guess she wasn't adopted before because is an older (was 4 yrs when I got her) cat in relation to many kittens they had. All were adopted except for the two that now are 1 yr old.


----------



## fbodgrl

This is the shelter I adopted Mateo from. I was thinking of volunteering there. I called and checked. They are NOT a no kill shelter http://www.browardhumane.com/

Here are a couple of no kill shelters that aren't listed. They are in southeast Florida

http://catsexclusive.org/

http://www.abandoned-pet-rescue.com/ABRHOMEPAGE.htm


----------



## Jeanie

Here's a note from Rosalie regarding Nebraska:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I just received an e-mail from a no-kill shelter in Nebraska. I had asked why they weren't on the no-kill shelters by state list and they said they are in many but might have missed several so that if I told them the list name they'd send it directly. 
I couldn't find it here but maybe I'm wrong? It's The Cathouse, Lincoln, Nebraska 
http://www.thecathouse.org 
The only shelter listed I see is one in Auburn, NE. The Cathouse is in another city. I'm trying to get it posted in all lists and forums so people can find it. 
Anyways please confirm the link is here, if not it can be added..Thanks 

_________________
Rosalie


----------



## hallie_love

I know a few have posted Canadian sites or info about them, but I just got my kitten Anya from a no-kill shelter in the Kitchener-Waterloo area, and the lady who runs it solo was talking about possibly having to close down after this year because not enough word of mouth is getting around about her and what she does. 

There is not actually a website for her organization (the Elmira Cat Rescue), but I _did_ find a website with a list and description of a few shelters around the Kitchener-Waterloo and Hamilton area.

http://www.catrescue.ca/prov_ontmisc.html

I just feel terrible that the shelter may close... if it weren't for her, I would never have my amazing (but extremely shy) Anya. It's such a shame.









(...don't worry, i got her out from being in with all those cords right after i took the picture.  )


----------



## AnoKukoko

What happens to the animals when a no kill shelter exceeds its capacity, sure its easy to maintain but it'll put a strain on a shelter's resources. It gets sent to other adoption agency or foster homes im sure. But im just wondering though. For those who live in the Kansas City area, Purrfect Pets (INC. ??) located on the upper level near the west entrance also near JC Penny at Metcalf South (95th and Metcalf, Overland Park, KS) has alots of cats but the longest cat that stayed there was 4 years, Im sure at least 10 to 15 cats have stayed in a nice comfy cage for 3 years and havent found a home. The people who does the work over there looks kinda desperate for the cats to have homes. I went there twice and stayed at least an hour each times looking at each cat and playing with them, THe people who comes in and looks around leaves uninterested, I'll tell ya, those people aint flexible on their choices, I would have taken the longest Purrfect pet resident, not just because she has stayed there for long, just to make her happy and have a roof to live in and be around caring people. People just cant choose kittens because they are cute little furry balls of energy, they gotta be flexible and take in cats other than kittens because the love and the care and having a roof is the same, no matter what, kitten or cat.

So, go over to Purrfect Pets and help them out!! Lots of cute varying cats.

BTW: im not a volunteer for them, im just helping them anyonomously by sending a message.

And that 4 year Purrfect pet resident is a large (15 to 25lbs im guessing) 3-4 year old female DSH/DMH black cat. I was kinda amazed by its sheer size because the largest cat i ever saw with my own eyes is my mom's black DSH black male cat (18 lbs). The female cat is very laid back and very friendly.

iM just ranting haha.


----------



## gizmocat

*no kill--well, sometimes*

I'm quite near Lollypop Farm. They are supposedly a no-kill shelter, but they do euthanize animals with serious health conditions, or those that do not maintain a pleasant disposition so that they are considered 'adoptable'. It's hard to make this out on their website, but it is nevertheless there.

I understand the problem with a terminally ill cat, but wouldn't a cat get depressed if it was in a shelter for years? At least one of the animals on their page was adopted with her sister, then returned a few months later.


----------



## newcatowner7

Luckily, I know of a no-kill shelter only 45 minutes away from the town I live in! It's where I got my cat!

Edit: The information above is no longer valid...it turns out that shelter has started to euthanize their animals.


----------



## evepitt

I agree that no kill shelters have limited space and therefor they pass up animals that may not be adoptable. 

I just don't understand why everyone thinks no kill shelters are any different or better than kill shelters. Kill shelters try their best to adopt out the animals, but it is a cruel life to live in a cage forever and ever and then in turn be turning away other adoptable animals. The sad fact is that there are way too many homeless animals out there and there aren't enough facilities to house them. 

People should push everyone they know to spay or neuter their pets to prevent this and people should push there local pet store not to sell dogs or cats which lead to impulse pet purchases or animals with problems. 

I think that a lot of people go about this topic of discussion backwards. You need to solve the pet overpopulation problem and uneducated owners in order to cut down on the number of pets that end up in shelters.


----------



## Kitties

As a volunteer at a kill shelter, I can tell you that sometimes a "no kill" shelter only means that they do not euthanize the animals at their shelter. Nothing stops them from sending excess animals to a shelter who will. That's the sad reality, some are really no better than the kill shelters.


----------



## Jeanie

Yes, I have heard that before.  However, the no-kill shelters usually keep them a bit longer. And in some cases, it's years. One of our members works at one of those, and she told us about "two elderly lady" kitties who had been there a very long time...sadly. She gave them extra love.


----------



## coaster

*Re: List of no-kill shelters*

*Wisconsin*

Chilton - Eastshore Humane Association - has a stated policy of being a no-kill shelter.

Oshkosh - Oshkosh Area Humane Society - while not having a stated no-kill policy, it's known among the local community's animal lovers as being a nearly zero-kill shelter

Green Bay - Bay Area Humane Society - while not having a stated no-kill policy, the current director has made known that they will not euthanize without severe cause (communicable or terminal illness or injury or danger to human safety)

*ETA - actually thinking about it now, it appears to be a matter of permissions. There's no posting buttons and that's what happens when a user doesn't have permission to post. Therefore it appears that regular members are unable to post in the Sticky Forum and no one will be able to add to that thread except for mods and admins.


----------



## Jeanie

That was unintentional, Tim. I believe that has been corrected.


----------



## MyCatRocks1121

Thanks!!! I was a bit disappointed that the animal shelter by me does kill some if it gets full


----------



## Savingtabby

Here's a resource you can use to find a local shelter as well. 

http://youcastcorp.com/shelter_pet

That is a cool interactive site for my job's pet personals campaign(we're a marketing company). We partnered with the Humane Society, the Ad Council, and Maddie's Fund to create that site in hopes of reducing the ammount of animals euthanized in standard animal shelters. 

It's a great resource and it actually helped me find a local shelter that I will soon be adopting from.


----------



## cuzmare

Thank you Catman. Monday, May 24, 2010

Good to read.
Life can tug hard on my insides so it is comforting to see pages like this. 
To know, some, of all the pets we keep ourselves and do it well...well, ...well as we know how; and some of all the rest ... of the other side of the picture...it is nice to see a list of the good that is being done. 
There is so little some of us can do. 

Thanks again,
cuzmare


----------



## Alpaca

For Canadian no kill shelters:

North Toronto Cat Rescue in Markham, Ontario
www.northtorontocatrescue.com

They are currently overcapacity, but just so ppl know about it...


----------



## mailyn

Does anyone know anything about the Humane Society of Broward County here in Florida? We've taken quite a few homeless cats and dogs because they told us that unless the animal can't be adopted out because of health or temperament issues that they would be placed for adoption without a time limit. Lo and behold today a vet nurse at a low cost spay vet told me that they do kill a lot of their animals, especially cats, regardless if they are healthy or not. I think she said like over 50%.

I don't know what to do because I have 5 kittens from a homeless mom and my mom and me were going to take them there. Does anyone have any info on them? :sad:


----------



## AmberH

The shelter I work at is a "no-kill" shelter.
Please understand that if the animal is very sick or human aggessive it cannot be adopted out and therefore euthanized.

www.hspcanimals.org


----------



## christinaja

I live in the KC metro area, and there are several very good no-kill shelters, as well as some fantastic rescue groups. Wayside Waifs, Humane Society of Greater Kansas City, and Heartland SPCA(formerly Animal Haven and No More Homeless Pets KC..they merged) are the largest. HELP Humane Society of Belton, MO is another good one in need of help at the moment. They are facing funding problems, and they keep their animals until they find a home, period. There are several beautiful kitties on there in need of great homes. 

Wayside Waifs
Wayside Waifs: Wayside Waifs | Animal Rescue

Heartland SPCA
Heartland SPCA - Heroes for pets. Partners for Life.

HSGKC
Humane Society of Greater Kansas City Home Page

HELP Humane Society
HELP Humane Society is a no-kill animal shelter in the Kansas City area


----------



## Arianwen

I followed a different link and they had closed too.... so sad.


----------



## marie73

Places go out of business and links change. This thread was started in 2003.


----------



## my5kitties

marie73 said:


> Places go out of business and links change. This thread was started in 2003.


While this is true, this IS a sticky. It should have up-to-date information. Maybe one of the mods can check the links once a year.


----------



## Carmel

I agree as it stands it's a pretty pointless sticky, especially since even the additional links provided are dead as well... I was looking for a working link here and I didn't see anything.

I checked and the last working link for the original posters URL was back in 2009. 

Here it is (although outdated info):
Comprehensive List of No Kill Animal Shelters in the United States

A more current list I found:
No-kill Animals Shelters


----------



## marie73

Well, thanks for the oh-so-helpful input. It's a list that *members* contribute to, not something mods have time to verify. You may be better off with Google.


----------



## BigLittleSmall

This is a pretty good site for no-kill shelters, for not only the US, but the UK and several other countries.

No Kill Animal Shelters - The nØkill Network


----------

